# Going to the USA, how can I take advantage of the Real Duty Free?What should I buy?



## z108 (4 Jun 2007)

Hi all ,

I plan to go to  LA and Las Vegas next month.  I now have the opportunity to purchase something which is really duty free and not the pretend duty free when going to Europe. On previous visits I didnt really plan ahead about this but now being a member of this website I think maybe someone can advise me.
Is it worth my while to think about this as a buying opportunity? If so what should I buy to take advantage of this and what are my baggage limits?
For example I will probably buy a new laptop before the summer is over. Should I buy it there? Ditto with a new digital camera.
And what about booze, clothes?


Any advice appreciated ,


regards , sign


----------



## redchariot (4 Jun 2007)

*Re: Going to the USA, how can I take advantage of the Real Duty Free?What should I buy???*

You are only allowed certain quantities, duty free; e.g. 1 litre of spirits, 200 cigarettes and other goods up to the value of €185 (I think).

You obviously will get your alcohol/cigarettes at the airport but there is a slight snag. Due to the restrictions on liquid in hand luggage, you need to be flying direct to your final destination. I don't know what route you are flying but I do know that there is no direct flight from Las Vegas to Ireland. If you are flying via another US airport say Atlanta or JFK to Dublin, that would be fine, buy your duty free at the connecting airport. However if you are flying via a European airport e.g. Amsterdam or Heathrow, you will have problems. If you buy a litre of spirits at Las Vegas and then have in your hand luggage for your flight to say Amsterdam, when you go to your connecting flight to Dublin, it would be taken off you. Obviously you can't buy any duty-free in Amsterdam as it is an intra EC flight. Hopefully this will be sorted out in the long term but for now, we have to live with it. Of course, this only applies to alcohol and other items like cigarettes won't be a problem. 

On the issue of buying other items like digital cameras, they are not really duty-free but are generally much cheaper than the equivalent in Ireland. Techncally customs can start charging duty above a threshold (€185) A way to combat this would be to remove packaging and receipts and claim that you brought it over from home in the first place. On the other hand when is the last time you were stopped by customs in Dublin even if there actually is an officer in the green channel?


----------



## TDON (4 Jun 2007)

*Re: Going to the USA, how can I take advantage of the Real Duty Free?What should I buy???*

Hi Sign,

I'd agree with Red Chariot. If you want to get a good deal on a digital camera the next time you head to the one of the Canary Islands would be your best bet. They are so cheap there that it would work out that the new camera or camcorder plus your last minute hol price would work out the same as what you would pay for a new one here. And if you are a smoker that even works out better with the price of 200 cigs being approx €18.00. But make sure you go to somewhere reputable like "Visanta" who are not in the least bit pushy and just give advise and allow you to make up your own mind. They have their own website it you want to check it out.

The website is www.visanta.es but I'm having trouble getting ito it.

As for the clothes, the outlet stores in the states are great for your designer gear. But unless you are bringing them back as gifts I'd definitely take the tags off. Last October, I went over with 2 suitcases, one inside the other and came back with 3 huge cases crammed. But I know I looked so guilty coming through Dublin Airport customs, when the guy said "excuse me, can you step over here please", I pretended to be in LALA land and that I didn't hear him and kept going. He then stopped the person behind me which he obviously assumed was with me. Just wasn't worth the nerves. But some people are better than others.

This is a good list:


----------



## z108 (4 Jun 2007)

Hi TDon, Redchariot,

Thanks for the advice. I guess the biggest purchase I'd have in mind would be a laptop but I ll definitely stock up on the other bargains when I get the chance.



*I wonder what happens if you are stopped at customs and havent declared something which they later charge duty on? Whats the worst they can do to you ? *


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jun 2007)

*Re: Going to the USA, how can I take advantage of the Real Duty Free?What should I bu*



TDON said:


> Last October, I went over with 2 suitcases, one inside the other and came back with 3 huge cases crammed.


Surely the excess baggage charges levied by a lot of carriers erodes the cost savings of this sort of thing?

Bear in mind that if you buy, say, electronic goods over there then the warranty will probably not apply over here.


----------



## Firefly (5 Jun 2007)

*Re: Going to the USA, how can I take advantage of the Real Duty Free?What should I bu*

If you are buying electrical goods try and get products that have the electrical range of both 110 and 220 (Can't remember which one is US and which European)..otherwise you'll have to buy a  transformer over here and use it all the time when your laptop is plugged in which could be a pain. I bought a Bose Sounddock for my iPod in the States and it has the range to play in US and Ireland no probs.


----------



## ClubMan (5 Jun 2007)

Most, if not all, laptops and many other consumer electronics devices are universal voltage these days (or at least their power supplies are).


----------



## TDON (5 Jun 2007)

Dell have some great offers on their own webpages. I would consider them very reasonable and having bought the one I'm currently using that way, would do the same again. Plus you have peace of mind if anything goes wrong with it.

On the weight charges, I just made sure I brought very little with me. But the weight to/from the states, (except from late October, when they expect you to start purchasing Xmas pressies and thus reduce your weight allowance so they stand a better chance of charging you for excess) is 60 kg. Just know your weight going & choose your purchases wisely. For example if you think you have reached 60 kg, know that a pair of jeans is approx. .5kg. Therefore if you get caught on your weight that pair of jeans is going to cost you another €10.00, so if  its a pair of Levis that normally retails at €70.00 but you are getting them for €25.00 add the €10.00 and you are still getting them half price. That and the fact that they are unusual and a pair that you'd never find sold here.

Don't be tempted to purchase counterfiet goods though as I believe they are cracking down on this big time and whilst I don't know about prison sentences etc. I do know they'll lash a hefty fine on you.


----------



## ClubMan (5 Jun 2007)

Are you sure about the 60KG baggage allowance?!


----------



## TDON (5 Jun 2007)

Sorry Clubman, got mixed up between my lbs and my kgs;

This is the allowance:

** BAGGAGE ALLOWANCE ****
Between Ireland and the USA: 2 pieces, not exceeding 32kg/70lbs each
All other flights:    Premier 30kgs/66lbs, Economy 20kgs/44lbs

Did the pair of jeans right though. Average pair of jeans = 1lb = .5kg (approx).


----------



## TDON (24 Jun 2007)

Hi Sign,

Heard a story on Spin 1038 the other day about a guy going though the airport that looked suspicious. When they hauled him over they found over 100 items of clothing on him, including womens. The excuse he gave was that he didn't want them to get damaged in his suitcase !!!!!     Nice try !!


----------



## tosullivan (24 Jun 2007)

went to the states a few months back and the girl at the Cosmetics stand in Dublin said to buy all the cosmetics in the US as it was even cheaper than buying in Dublin duty free


----------



## z108 (25 Jun 2007)

TDON said:


> Hi Sign,
> 
> Heard a story on Spin 1038 the other day about a guy going though the airport that looked suspicious. When they hauled him over they found over 100 items of clothing on him, including womens. The excuse he gave was that he didn't want them to get damaged in his suitcase !!!!!     Nice try !!



Hi TDon,

That reminds me of the story about the guy who used to walk through a builders yard fairly regularly with an empty wheelbarrow  and security thought he looked really suspicious. Security said to the guy , I know you're up to something. I have my eye on you but couldnt' prove anything as the barrow was empty.

It turned out he had been stealing wheelbarrows


----------



## Firefly (25 Jun 2007)

tosullivan said:


> went to the states a few months back and the girl at the Cosmetics stand in Dublin said to buy all the cosmetics in the US as it was even cheaper than buying in Dublin duty free


 
Defo!


----------



## Haille (25 Jun 2007)

Going to Canada beginning of July.Was thinking of buying a hard drive camcorder at the duty free in Shannon.Is it possible to check what items and prices are on an Aer Rianta website.How does the warranty work if you purchase in duty free,if you have a problem do you just send it back to the manafacturers as you cant return to duty free unless you are going on another flight.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jun 2007)

*Re: Going to the USA, how can I take advantage of the Real Duty Free?What should I bu*



tosullivan said:


> went to the states a few months back and the girl at the Cosmetics stand in Dublin said to buy all the cosmetics in the US as it was even cheaper than buying in Dublin duty free


But if you have to do a transfer en route home (e.g. _London_) then security will probably take them from you if they breach the rules on gels/liquids in carry on luggage.


----------



## joanmul (27 Jun 2007)

My daughter bought an applemac laptop from the States. She didn't actually go over and buy it. Her friend's brother was coming over so she ordered and paid online and had it sent to him and he brought it over. She wanted a hi-spec one as she's doing her Phd and she is absolutely delighted with it. Plus, it is very lightweight - note for your query. As regards comparisons with Dell. Yes they have some good deals but she got hers for about €800 and reckoned it would have cost her about €1300 or more. Lastly, it is stylish white.


----------



## kellysayers (27 Jun 2007)

lap top is way cheeper in the states than in airport. so are most things esp makeup and cloths


----------



## jmayo (2 Jul 2007)

Actually knew a guy that used to buy his scuba diving gear in states, have it delivered to place going on holidays to and then it bring it back to Europe with him.  
Now he didn't buy tanks this way, no way they would be allowed on a flight. 

When buying electronics, GPS, cameras etc check the warranty implications.
Does the warranty only cover North America or is it transfereable to Europe.
Also with GPS the databases will be North American so you will need to buy new basemaps when you get home.
Also be careful buying cameras, lens etc at places like you find along wharf in San Francisco.  They are con merchants and you will get stung.


----------



## z108 (2 Jul 2007)

jmayo said:


> Also be careful buying cameras, lens etc at places like you find along wharf in San Francisco.  They are con merchants and you will get stung.



Thanks everyone for the advice. I'll be heading out next week.

I agree about the shops along the wharfs in San Fran being dodgy. Once after walking all the way to the Golden gate bridge and back with no suncream along this wharf, one of those shops recognising I was sunburnt, tried to charge me 20 dollars for a tiny generic unknown brand of cream  less than the size of my thumb


----------



## ClubMan (2 Jul 2007)

*Re: Going to the USA, how can I take advantage of the Real Duty Free?What should I bu*



jmayo said:


> Also be careful buying cameras, lens etc at places like you find along wharf in San Francisco.  They are con merchants and you will get stung.


Ditto in _Chinatown, SF_.


----------



## z108 (7 Jul 2007)

Thanks again for the advice. I really appreciate it. I'm ready to go and hope you are all still here in 3 weeks time when I am back.

 ciao ,


----------



## marcellaf (5 Oct 2007)

Well Sign, what did you buy?  Are you all shopped out?  
I'm off to the states in November, just wondering what you found to be the best bargains - shoes, clothes, make up, electronics still the best?

thanks.


----------

